# free standing lathe tool stand



## hoffer (Nov 28, 2008)

I am looking at getting a free standing tool stand to use with my lathe so I can start turning bigger sized products but I can't seem to find any on the internet. Does anyone have links to a good one or instructions on how to make my own? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I made one many years ago by using a small 13" or 14" used trailer tire for the base (usually free at tire stores or dumps). Laying the tire on it's side and putting a 1/4 inch plywood board over the lower wheel hole I then filled it with concrete at the same time inserting a 2" galvanized pipe in the center (threaded on one end) of the length I needed for my lathe height. Make sure the pipe is perfectly verticle in the concrete before it sets up. 
On the upper end of the 2" pipe I installed a reducer fitting to size it down to a 1" nipple about 6" long. If the stem of your tool rest is a different size use the appropriate reducer and nipple. My tool support fits inside that nipple and by drilling and tapping a couple of 1/4" holes in the side of the pipe I could use 1/4" X20 bolts to secure the tool rest and also fine tune the height adjustment. 
It is not pretty but it is stable with the 100 pounds of concrete in the tire and it is easy to roll away when not in use. Total cost under $50. 
If you have plenty of money check out the ones Powermatic makes….real heavy duty.

I have also used this design for a grinder stand by putting a flange on the top of the pipe and mounting a board to the flange that is of the appropriate size for my grinder or other similar small table mounted tool.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

That seems like a might good way to construct a semi-portable tool stand.


----------



## SteveM (Dec 28, 2006)

I wanted something similar but didn't want to tie up floor space (more on that later) so made a rack that sits on the end of the lathe bed. Its just pine from the waste pile with a staggered block that just fits between the bed rails. I put a T nut and handle for ease of adjustment but a bolt and nut would also work. I tighten it enough so that it stays on the lathe but can swivel and move laterally fairly easily.

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd108/mompop_bucket/DSCN3968.jpg

As to floor space, I have an old wooden nail keg I keep next to the lathe for misc. trash. If I need the full length of the lathe bed, the rack fits nicely on top of the keg with enough room for me to continue using the keg for trash.

Steve


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I really like that idea Steve; I will have to steal that one!!!!


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

outboard lathe stand


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

I built this tool stand from plans that were in issue #137 September 2008 American Woodworker, page 52. I altered the plans somewhat to fit my lathe. This stand includes a ballast box that holds 150 pounds of sand - the lathe is rock solid! You can use scrap plywood left over from other projects to build this and hold the cost down. I have found if you talk to home builders they will let you have scrap plywood if you are willing to haul it away.

http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii84/outinfield-wood/lathe%20tool%20stand/Pic010.jpg

http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii84/outinfield-wood/lathe%20tool%20stand/Pic009.jpg


----------

